# Any ideas on "HOW TO" stop the brakes from squeaking?



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been having a problem with the front right breaks squeaking for a few months now. I've taken the caliber and disks off the car and inspected them, looked great, in fact still looked new. I sprayed on a couple coats of that orange stuff that's supposed to stop the squeaks but it didn't work. Any other ideas? I hate to buy new pads, these still look great!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Where did you spray the lube? Did you pull the pads from the calipers and make sure the backing plates had the grease between them and the pads? Are the pad surfaces or rotor surfaces glazed?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chirping or squealing? 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Where did you spray the lube? Did you pull the pads from the calipers and make sure the backing plates had the grease between them and the pads? Are the pad surfaces or rotor surfaces glazed?


I sprayed it on the back of the bads according to the instructions. I don't think its a lube, its more like red paint. The pads are not glazed.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Chirping or squealing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


Squealing....


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Does the noise happen when the brakes are cold .


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm gonna take a break from this BRAKE discussion.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

stamas said:


> Does the noise happen when the brakes are cold .


Randum, sometimes they squeak, sometimes they don't. Sometimes on wet days, sometimes on dry....


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I sprayed it on the back of the bads according to the instructions. I don't think its a lube, its more like red paint. The pads are not glazed.


If you didn't pull the pads from the calipers and put the "lube" between the anti-squeal plates and the back of the pads themselves, you likely didn't get it where it needs to be. Are these the original factory pads or a replacement? If so, what brand and name?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> If you didn't pull the pads from the calipers and put the "lube" between the anti-squeal plates and the back of the pads themselves, you likely didn't get it where it needs to be. Are these the original factory pads or a replacement? If so, what brand and name?


They are the original factory pads. They had no anti-squeal plates.


----------

